# The Convalescent hotel



## sureshank (Jul 26, 2016)

So a few days ago i got to explore this amazing abandoned hotel the place was massive tooke me over 2 hours to explore the so many amazing stair cases and hallways to take pictures of hope you enjoyed my report here is some history of the place and some pictures. A Victorian built convalescence hotel has been put up for sale with planning consent to be transformed in a 68 apartment scheme which extends to more than 52,000 sq ft, was built with the backing of Florence Nightingale. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0mHNFZDxqU

Patients treated included survivors of the Tynewydd colliery disaster of 1877.

It ceased operating in 2013 


The Abandoned Care Home by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned Care Home by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned Care Home by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned Care Home by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned Care Home by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned Care Home by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned Care Home by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned Care Home by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned Care Home by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned Care Home by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned Care Home by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned Care Home by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned Care Home by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned Care Home by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh dear, something didn't work here.


----------



## sureshank (Jul 26, 2016)

its working now fella


Hugh Jorgan said:


> Oh dear, something didn't work here.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 26, 2016)

Another nice find. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sureshank (Jul 26, 2016)

[ thanks  QUOTE=dauntless - UE;329821]Another nice find. Thanks for posting.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 26, 2016)

Aha, we have a result. A collection of photographs nicely done as per your usual. Helps enormously when you can see them. (Typical Gremlins). Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 26, 2016)

Loving this mate.love that last shot


----------



## sureshank (Jul 26, 2016)

Was a very nice place mate very you lol


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 27, 2016)

That's a great find, thanks for sharing!


----------



## smiler (Jul 27, 2016)

Proper Job Sureshank, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Lavino (Jul 27, 2016)

Great report looks a good place


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2016)

That's a beauty and great photos.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## short memory 83 (Jul 29, 2016)

great find and pics. ive stayed in worse places that were operational.


----------



## sureshank (Aug 11, 2016)

bumping this as ive added a video


----------



## Lavino (Aug 12, 2016)

That's one heavy duty dust mask you got there.


----------



## sureshank (Aug 12, 2016)

Lavino said:


> That's one heavy duty dust mask you got there.


 has to be done bro lol


----------



## andylen (Aug 12, 2016)

Well done son great set and location. Keep it up.


----------



## Dhavilland (Sep 6, 2016)

give that herringbone floor a good sanding and it would come up lovely. I so hate it when places like this are left to rack and ruin,how many homeless people could you get in there so they could start claiming JSA so they can get on the next rung up.


----------



## Conrad (Sep 6, 2016)

Nicely done last shot is class.


----------

